# [FLUXBOX USERS] configurations diverses

## Bastux

Salut à tous!

Voilà un topic pour parler de config sous fluxbox, commencé relativement sous un autre...  :Wink: 

Je remets donc les grandes lignes :

j'ai trouvé un booo thème ici :

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/panthflux/

Ce thème est bien, il contient aussi des images pour les fenêtres.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à configurer un thème avec des boutons de fenêtres autres que ceux de base? J'en vois partout sur le net, dès que je le mets j'ai les boutons horribles.

Sinon j'ai du mal avec GTK, il me vire toujours mon thème et remets celui par défaut, comment vous faîtes vous?

Et enfin, comment vous fâtes pour exécuter des trucs au démarrage de fluxbox, quand il est lancé par gdm?

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et enfin, comment vous fâtes pour exécuter des trucs au démarrage de fluxbox, quand il est lancé par gdm?

 

Crée un fichier .Xsession dans le répertoire perso de ton utilisateur, rend le exécutable. tu met dans ce fichier toutes les applications que tu veux lancer avec un '&' apres la commande et à la fin du fichier tu mets "exec fluxbox".

A l'invite de GDM choissi Xsession comme session  :Smile: 

Voila j'espère que je me suis pas trompé.

bye

EDIT : le nom exact c'est .xsession   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

Dans les versions de fluxbox 0.9.x il y a un fichier "~/.fluxbox/startup" qui est exécutable.

Normalement, c'est dans ce fichier qu'on mets tout ce qu'on veut lancer au démarrage de fluxbox plus quelques autres paramètres (fond d'écran, beep etc.) et c'est ce fichier que doit exécuter gdm (par contre, je n'utilise pas gdm donc je ne sais pas comment le faire utiliser ce fichier  :Embarassed:   ).

C'est un fichier texte avec quelques exemples en commentaires (comme la plupart des fichier de conf).

Pour les thèmes GTK, tu as essayé avec "switch2" ???

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Dans les versions de fluxbox 0.9.x il y a un fichier "~/.fluxbox/startup" qui est exécutable.
> 
> Normalement, c'est dans ce fichier qu'on mets tout ce qu'on veut lancer au démarrage de fluxbox plus quelques autres paramètres (fond d'écran, beep etc.) et c'est ce fichier que doit exécuter gdm (par contre, je n'utilise pas gdm donc je ne sais pas comment le faire utiliser ce fichier   ).
> 
> C'est un fichier texte avec quelques exemples en commentaires (comme la plupart des fichier de conf).
> ...

 

Ayé en fait pour lancer des trucs j'ai trouvé, c'était via .fluxbox/init ya une ligne :

session.screen0.rootCommand: ??

il suffit de rajouter l'emplacement d'un script quelconque, par exemple startup.sh pour faire plaisir à yoyo  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastux

Trop de la baballe!!! ça marche avec switch2!!

Yoyo, you're my master of fluxbox!

----------

## Bastux

Note pour le fichier startup, il est appellé à la fin de /usr/bin/startfluxbox

```
exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

# or if you want to keep a log:

# exec /usr/bin/fluxbox -log ~/.fluxbox/log

EOF

    fi

    chmod 755 ~/.fluxbox/startup

    exec ~/.fluxbox/startup

fi
```

Sinon j'ai trouvé un beau thème GTK2 qui va avec le thème Fluxbox pour ceux ki veulent faire genre MAC OSX (perso j'adore le design) 

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/panther-gtk/

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Ayé en fait pour lancer des trucs j'ai trouvé, c'était via .fluxbox/init ya une ligne :
> 
> session.screen0.rootCommand: ??
> 
> il suffit de rajouter l'emplacement d'un script quelconque, par exemple startup.sh pour faire plaisir à yoyo   

 Ta solution est différente de celle que j'avais proposée (elle démarrait les applis etc. avant de lancer fluxbox) mais bon puisqu'elle marche ça mefait plaisir quand même.  :Wink: 

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Trop de la baballe!!! ça marche avec switch2!!

 Ah, je me disais bien aussi !!!

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Yoyo, you're my master of fluxbox!

 Et encore, je me ménage ...   :Cool: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Yoyo, you're my master of fluxbox!

  *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et encore, je me ménage ...  
> 
>   

 

PDR The_FluxMaster is here   :Cool:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## moon69

salut,

j'en profite pour poser une question sur fluxbox

les menu transparents fonctionne ? et comment activer la fonction ?

merci

----------

## yoyo

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> les menu transparents fonctionne ? et comment activer la fonction ?

 

Deux possibilités : 

Dans le menu de fluxbox : Configurer Fluxbox -> Configurer -> Menu Alpha

Dans le fichier "~/.fluxbox/init", les lignes : "session.screen0.slit.alpha" pour le slit et "session.screen0.menuAlpha" pour le menu

(mets un chiffre entre 0 et 255)

EDIT : il te faut une version de fluxbox 0.9.*.

----------

## yuk159

Décidément incolable le yoyo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'en profite pour signaler le site français : http://www.fluxbox-fr.ath.cx

Ya un wiki et beau forum. Voila voila

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *moon69 wrote:*   les menu transparents fonctionne ? et comment activer la fonction ? 
> 
> Deux possibilités : 
> 
> Dans le menu de fluxbox : Configurer Fluxbox -> Configurer -> Menu Alpha
> ...

 

Vi c pas évident dans le fichier de conf, j'ai un peu galéré pour trouver.

Mais ça marche nickel.

Version de Fluxbox : la stable de portage

```
bastos@BastuX bastos $ fluxbox -v

Fluxbox 0.9.8 : (c) 2001-2004 Henrik Kinnunen 

bastos@BastuX bastos $
```

----------

## jeurigol

Pour les thèmes GTK, je ne connais pa s switch2 mais il y a une autre méthode : tu copies le thème de ton choix dans /usr/share/themes/Default/gtk et/ou /usr/share/themes/Default/gtk-2.0.

L'avantage c'est que tu auras aussi ton theme gtk sous gdm, c'est plus joli.

Tiens d'ailleurs en parlant de MacOSX, quelqu'un sait comment faire une barre de lancement (dock) du style de celle dudit MacOS. 

J'ai récement fait une install pour une nOOb qui m'a permis de me "convertir" à fluxbox (un adepte de plus yoyo!  :Wink:  ) mais je trouve que le lancement d'applis via le menu de fluxbox un peu rebutant pour un débutant, uen barre à la macOS ca serait mieux.

J'ai essayé le couple superkaramba+kroller mais il place un rectangle noir très disgracieux sur mon papier peint. 

Des idées?

----------

## bosozoku

Gdesklet + starterbar ? Ca s'intègre bien contrairement a superkaramba...   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Fluxbox intègre un "slit".

Cela correspond à la barre latérale que vous souhaitez obtenir.

Il suffit de remplir le fichier "~/.fluxbox/slitlist" avec les applets que vous souhaitez et elles viennent se placer dedans.

Ensuite, un "click-droit" sur le slit et vous pouvez régler sa position (haut, bas etc.), l'ordre des applets, la transparence du slit, le masquer automatiquement etc.

Je ne sais pas si le slit est compatible avec les desklets mais il fonctionne très bien avec les "wmtools" (ou dockapps) et les bbtools (et comble de bonheur, la plupart sont dans portage ...  :Very Happy:  ).

Pour info :  *Quote:*   

> more ~/.fluxbox/slitlist
> 
> wmcalc
> 
> wmCalendar
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

Decidement FluxBox a l'air vraiment puissant...

Faudrai quand meme que j'essai , là je suis avec XFCE4 , mais je pense qu'il y'a mieux quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastux

c kler!!!

XFCE4 c'était déjà du bonheur, mais avec fluxbox, là c'est carrément le paradis, tout est configurable et super facilement en +  :Smile: 

----------

## jeurigol

 *Quote:*   

> Gdesklet + starterbar

 

Merci ça correspond exactement à ce que je cherchais.

Quant aux slit, je n'ai pas encore trouvé leur intérêt, d'autant qu'il sont rarement beaux.

----------

## Bastux

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Gdesklet + starterbar 
> 
> Merci ça correspond exactement à ce que je cherchais.
> 
> Quant aux slit, je n'ai pas encore trouvé leur intérêt, d'autant qu'il sont rarement beaux.

 

un bon thème pour gkrellm fait l'affaire.

ça y est mon fluxbox est tout beau je vous mets un pti screenshot :

http://asi.insa-rouen.fr/~sdigabel/images/bastux-april2.jpg

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> ça y est mon fluxbox est tout beau je vous mets un pti screenshot :
> 
> http://asi.insa-rouen.fr/~sdigabel/images/bastux-april2.jpg

 

Ouahhh !!!   :Cool: 

Tu peux poster ton fichier de thème ???

----------

## Bastux

Thèmes fluxbox et GTK déjà posté précédemment   :Cool: 

mais j'ai légèrement modifié le thème pour mes besoins.

ICI!!!

----------

## Bastux

Sinon pour les gdesklets ça marche vraiment bien, mais j'ai eu un petit problème depuis mon uptdate de python. Alors pour éviter que vous vous preniez la tête voici ce qui faut faire :

```

python-updater

```

et... attendre! C'est vraiment trop de la balle cette distrib'  :Wink: 

Mais après avoir testé j'ai abandonné : 50% du CPU c'est un peu beaucoup trop pour savoir le temps qu'il fait (sachant que j'ai une fenêtre et que des fois elle est ouverte  :Wink: )

Voilà les djeuns

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> mais j'ai légèrement modifié le thème pour mes besoins.

 

C'est justement ça que je voulai  avoir ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   mais j'ai légèrement modifié le thème pour mes besoins. 
> 
> C'est justement ça que je voulai  avoir ...  

 

j'avais mis le lien juste en dessous  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> j'avais mis le lien juste en dessous 

 

Et je l'avais déjà repompé allègrement ...

J'utilise ce thème en ce moment même mais il faut que j'y fasse quelques modif (barre trop grosse, aucune différence dans cette barre lorsqu'une fenêtre est active ou non etc.).

Mais déja de base, il est plutôt joli ... 

Merci de me l'avoir fait découvrir.   :Cool: 

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   j'avais mis le lien juste en dessous  
> 
> Et je l'avais déjà repompé allègrement ...
> 
> J'utilise ce thème en ce moment même mais il faut que j'y fasse quelques modif (barre trop grosse, aucune différence dans cette barre lorsqu'une fenêtre est active ou non etc.).
> ...

 

ya pas de koi, je pensais ke tu l'avais pas vu  :Smile: 

Sinon de quelle barre tu parles?

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Sinon de quelle barre tu parles?

 

Celle qui chez toi est en haut (avec l'heure, le numéro de bureau etc.).

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   Sinon de quelle barre tu parles? 
> 
> Celle qui chez toi est en haut (avec l'heure, le numéro de bureau etc.).

 

Oki d'ac (désolé j'étais un peu long à la détente)

Si tu arrives à différencier fenêtre active/fenêtre passive dans la barre des tâches ça m'intéresse beaucoup!!!

Sinon en changeant la police ça devient encore plus fun   :Cool: 

Mac OS Style   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebweb

Aller hop mon screenshot a moi :

http://pupetmaster.free.fr/images/screenshot.png

----------

## bosozoku

Je vois que ya beaucoup d'utilisateurs de fluxbox ici !

Je répète peu etre mais bon, ya un forum (officiel) Francophone pour fluxbox. Il à un peu de mal à démarrer mais le but est de rassembler les utilisateurs de fluxbox francophones.

Le forum est disponible via le site qui va avec, c'est à dire Fluxbox-fr

Voila voila, j'espère que ca fait pas trop le gars qui vient pour foutre sa pub, c'est pas voulu.   :Confused: 

----------

## yuk159

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Voila voila, j'espère que ca fait pas trop le gars qui vient pour foutre sa pub, c'est pas voulu.  

 

C'est cool, ne t'inquiète pas 

merci pour lien

----------

## CryoGen

Je suis aller dans le topic avec tous les screenshot   :Shocked:   , y'en a des bien   :Razz:  ca donne vraiment envie de passer à fluxbox ^^

----------

## bosozoku

ouais j'avoue yen a qui sont pas mal.

Voila le mien : http://www.sidenux.ath.cx/upload/flux.png

Fluxbox POWAAAAAA !

----------

## yarel

Un p'tit lien pour des super screenshooooooots de tous les wm linux

http://www.lynucs.org/

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Si tu arrives à différencier fenêtre active/fenêtre passive dans la barre des tâches ça m'intéresse beaucoup!!!

 

J'ai repéré quelques zones du fichier de conf des thèmes fluxbox, les voicis : 

 *zone permettant de différencier fenêtre active/fenêtre passive dans la barre des tâches wrote:*   

> !iconbar de la fenètre active
> 
> toolbar.iconbar.focused.*
> 
> !iconbar de la / des fenètre/s inactive/s
> ...

 

 *zone permettant de différencier fenêtre active/fenêtre passive dans les groupes de fenêtres wrote:*   

> !Fenêtre active du groupe
> 
> window.label.focus.*
> 
> Fenêtre/s inactive/s du groupe
> ...

 

Il y a aussi : toolbar.button et toolbar.button.pressed pour définir les flèches de changement de bureaux / fenètres .

Les autres zones sont bien commentées dans le thème "Panthflux" mis en lien par Bastux.

----------

## Bastux

Merci yoyo, ça marche du tonnerre, j'ai fait un deuxième image aquatitle.xpm idem de la première sauf qu'elle est un peu plus grise, ça rend trop fort!

----------

## Bastux

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je vois que ya beaucoup d'utilisateurs de fluxbox ici !
> 
> Je répète peu etre mais bon, ya un forum (officiel) Francophone pour fluxbox. Il à un peu de mal à démarrer mais le but est de rassembler les utilisateurs de fluxbox francophones.
> 
> Le forum est disponible via le site qui va avec, c'est à dire Fluxbox-fr
> ...

 

j'aime bien la gueule du site...

Et hop c'est bookmarké!

Sinon ya beaucoup de monde que irc?

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Merci yoyo, ça marche du tonnerre, j'ai fait un deuxième image aquatitle.xpm idem de la première sauf qu'elle est un peu plus grise, ça rend trop fort!

 

Ici, j'ai simplement modifié la couleur du texte de la fenètre active (noir au lieu de blanc) et c'est beaucoup plus clair/lisible.

Et pour la "barre des tâches", j'utilise un négatif de "aquatitle.xpm" et j'inverse les couleurs du texte lors de la sélection : ça rend pas mal non plus ...   :Wink: 

@bosozoku : Si le ramage devient aussi beau que le plumage ...

Beau site qui ne demande qu'à s'étoffer.   :Very Happy: 

Bon courage.    :Cool: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon apres un cour passage par enlightenment pour voir (je l'adore  :Smile:  mais je vais attendre e17 , je sais c'est pas pour demain lol) je suis donc sous FluxBox... 

1ere chose => adapation de mon ptit script pour changer le wallpaper automatiquement au bout d'un temps donné crée par moi pour XFCE4 , hop porter sous fuxbox (je sais c'etait pas difficile lol)

2eme chose => arrangement à la va vite du menu , histoire de pouvoir lancé firefox et konqueror lol

Je posterai un screen quand j'aurai quelque chose de potable ^^

je vais aller faire un tour sur le forum cité plus haut  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 1ere chose => adapation de mon ptit script pour changer le wallpaper automatiquement au bout d'un temps donné crée par moi pour XFCE4 , hop porter sous fuxbox (je sais c'etait pas difficile lol)

 Pour cela, tu avais "fluxbgd" de l'ebuild x11-misc/fluxbg.

 *Quote:*   

> fluxbgd -h
> 
> Fluxbox background daemon (fluxbgd) version: 0.5.2
> 
> (c) 2003 by Juergen Repolusk <juerep@gmx.at> 
> ...

 

À noter que dans cet ebuild se trouve aussi "fluxbg", un petit front-end qui permet de sélectionner le fond d'écran et sa position (centré, étiré etc.), de créer des fonds d'écran "solid" et de créer une liste de fonds d'écran (avec leur option de positionnement) pour le démon fluxbgd.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> mais je vais attendre e17

 

Est-ce que c'est pas figé par hasard?

ça fait quelques années que je l'attends   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

erf , bon c'est pas grave , mon script marche tres bien lol mais bon je vais quand meme emerger l'autre (histoire de ne pas voir un sleep quand je fais un ps -Al lol)

Sinon j'ai une question ... Y'a moyen d'avoir un systray avec fluxbox ?? Pardce que amsn et overnet sans tray icon c'est un peu chiant lol 

Et aussi pk gkrellm2 s'affiche dans la barre ? Normallment il ne devrait pas (sous xfce4 et kde ca marchait tres bien)

----------

## CryoGen

 *Bastux wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   mais je vais attendre e17 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est pas figé par hasard?
> 
> ça fait quelques années que je l'attends  

 

En faites il develloppe les lib en priorité  :Wink:  une fois qu'elles seront stables (mature lol) ils develloperont DR17 a partir de ces lib  :Wink:  C'est marquer sur le site officiel ^^ , mais c vrai que c'est pas tres rapide mais j'espere que le resultat sera grandiose  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   mais je vais attendre e17 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est pas figé par hasard?
> 
> ça fait quelques années que je l'attends   
> ...

 

en fait les prévisions me paraissaient ambitieuses et révolutionnaires il y a 2 ans, notamment avec le filer, mais à présent, je sais pas si ça sera si grandiose que ça.

Enfin fo voir quoi, je testerai quand même bien sûr  :Very Happy: 

Je suis un ex-adepte de Enlightenment, mais maintenant trop tard je suis passé à Fluxbox   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et aussi pk gkrellm2 s'affiche dans la barre ? Normallment il ne devrait pas (sous xfce4 et kde ca marchait tres bien)

 

il faut le lancer avec le paramètre -w ou sélectionner dans le menu de gkrellm2 l'option "Ne pas afficher dans la barre des tâches"

----------

## CryoGen

 *Bastux wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Et aussi pk gkrellm2 s'affiche dans la barre ? Normallment il ne devrait pas (sous xfce4 et kde ca marchait tres bien) 
> 
> il faut le lancer avec le paramètre -w ou sélectionner dans le menu de gkrellm2 l'option "Ne pas afficher dans la barre des tâches"

 

Ben wé c cocher ... je comprend pas :/ bon c'est pas dramatique pour le moment , c'est peut etre que je l'ai lancé via une console...

Sinon pas d'idée pour le systray ?

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Et aussi pk gkrellm2 s'affiche dans la barre ? Normallment il ne devrait pas (sous xfce4 et kde ca marchait tres bien) 
> 
> il faut le lancer avec le paramètre -w ou sélectionner dans le menu de gkrellm2 l'option "Ne pas afficher dans la barre des tâches" 
> ...

 

t'a essayé avec -w?

Sinon essaye de la lancer dans le slit

----------

## CryoGen

 :Embarassed:  c'est quoi exactement le slit ? et surtout comment on fait pour lancer quelque chose dedans ?  :Confused: 

Avec -w ca n'arrange rien et en plus ca empire lol , je peux plus bouger gkrellm si je met l'option -w ^^

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec -w ca n'arrange rien et en plus ca empire lol , je peux plus bouger gkrellm si je met l'option -w ^^

 

c'est le but vu que c'est des docklets

Le slit tu peux lire la doc de fluxbox sur www.flkuxbox.org

En gros c un panel qui peut gérer des wmdocks ou bbdocks, les trucs bo sur le côté, mais ça gère aussi gkrellm2.

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  c'est quoi exactement le slit ? et surtout comment on fait pour lancer quelque chose dedans ? 

   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Extrait d'un post de CE thread (même pas besoin de faire une recherche sur le forum ou dans google ...) :

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Fluxbox intègre un "slit".
> 
> Cela correspond à la barre latérale que vous souhaitez obtenir.
> 
> Il suffit de remplir le fichier "~/.fluxbox/slitlist" avec les applets que vous souhaitez et elles viennent se placer dedans.
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

oups desolé ,  je me rapellai plus (pourtant j'avais lu le topic en entier :/)

Sinon pour le systray j'ai trouvé peksystray... ca depanne mais c'est pas terrible :/

Pour gkrellm2 avec -w , il ne va pas dans le slit , il s'accroche en haut de l'ecran à gauche alors que le slit est en bas à droite   :Shocked:  et en plus il est tj affiché dans la barre d'outils  :Sad: 

Je continu à chercher ^^ je finirai bien par trouver un truc lol

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> oups desolé ,  je me rapellai plus (pourtant j'avais lu le topic en entier :/)
> 
> Sinon pour le systray j'ai trouvé peksystray... ca depanne mais c'est pas terrible :/
> 
> Pour gkrellm2 avec -w , il ne va pas dans le slit , il s'accroche en haut de l'ecran à gauche alors que le slit est en bas à droite   et en plus il est tj affiché dans la barre d'outils 
> ...

 

tu dois mal te démerder, chez moi ça fonctionne nickel

----------

## Leander256

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Pour gkrellm2 avec -w , il ne va pas dans le slit , il s'accroche en haut de l'ecran à gauche alors que le slit est en bas à droite   et en plus il est tj affiché dans la barre d'outils 

 

J'ai ce problème qui se manifeste aléatoirement depuis que j'ai installé la dernière version de gkrellm, la 2.1.28-r1. Je lance deux gkrellm avec -w et des fois l'un d'eux ne va pas se placer dans le slit, alors je relance X et des fois ça marche à nouveau. Heureusement je redémarre très peu la machine.

----------

## Bastux

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Pour gkrellm2 avec -w , il ne va pas dans le slit , il s'accroche en haut de l'ecran à gauche alors que le slit est en bas à droite   et en plus il est tj affiché dans la barre d'outils  
> 
> J'ai ce problème qui se manifeste aléatoirement depuis que j'ai installé la dernière version de gkrellm, la 2.1.28-r1. Je lance deux gkrellm avec -w et des fois l'un d'eux ne va pas se placer dans le slit, alors je relance X et des fois ça marche à nouveau. Heureusement je redémarre très peu la machine.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

c très bizarre !!!

A tout hasard, ma config :

dans .fluxbox/init :

```

session.slitlistFile:   /home/bastos/.fluxbox/slitlist

```

dans .fluxbox/slitlist :

```

gkrellm2 -w

```

----------

## Leander256

~/.fluxbox/init:

```
...

session.slitlistFile:   /home/prog/.fluxbox/slitlist

...
```

~/.fluxbox/slitlist:

```
gkrellm

wmpinboard

gkrellm_S-carcharoth-carcharoth

```

~/.xinitrc (je fais un startx):

```
...

gkrellm2 -w &

gkrellm2 -c carcharoth -s carcharoth -w &

wmpinboard -w &

...

exec fluxbox
```

Mais à priori ça ne vient pas de ma config puisque ça marche (marchait) très bien comme ça depuis des mois. Voici les versions que j'utilise:

fluxbox: 0.9.8-r1

gkrellm: 2.1.28-r1

----------

## scout

Au fait, le comportement du slit change selon qu'on a kde ou pas dans ses use flags ... à méditer

----------

## CryoGen

 :Crying or Very sad:  Ca m'enerve là ^^ , en plus je trouve vraiment rien d'interressant à FluxBox par rapport à enlightenment ou meme à XFCE4 , il y'a certaines choses qui me derangent et qui viennent probablement du fait que fluxbox est encore en dev et que certains "trucs" ne passent pas encore bien

Enfin bref , pour mon 2eme essai sous fluxbox j'accroche vraiment pas   :Evil or Very Mad:   je vais retourner sous Enlightenment ^^ (ou XFCE4 si Enlightenment fini par m'enerver lui aussi lol)

Dsl de vous avoir derangé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bastux

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  Ca m'enerve là ^^ , en plus je trouve vraiment rien d'interressant à FluxBox par rapport à enlightenment ou meme à XFCE4 , il y'a certaines choses qui me derangent et qui viennent probablement du fait que fluxbox est encore en dev et que certains "trucs" ne passent pas encore bien
> 
> Enfin bref , pour mon 2eme essai sous fluxbox j'accroche vraiment pas    je vais retourner sous Enlightenment ^^ (ou XFCE4 si Enlightenment fini par m'enerver lui aussi lol)
> 
> Dsl de vous avoir derangé  

 

tu y reviendras je pense   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de tester gkrellm2 : il fonctionne parfaitement => il va dans le slit lorsque je le lance avec l'argument "-w".

C'est vrai qu'il est plus joli que les dockapps .

@CryoGen : C'est quand même curieux que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi.   :Confused: 

Au cas ou : *Quote:*   

> etcat uses fluxbox
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> 
> [ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je viens de tester gkrellm2 : il fonctionne parfaitement => il va dans le slit lorsque je le lance avec l'argument "-w".
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il est plus joli que les dockapps .
> 
> @CryoGen : C'est quand même curieux que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi.  
> ...

 

J'ai pareil mis à part ++ gnome chez moi , m'enfin de toute facon je l'unmerge pas  :Wink:  Je testerai à chaque update   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dju`

moi j'ai des trucs qui arrivent dans le systray sous fluxbox 0.9.8, a mon avis il faut compiler fluxbox avec +gnome et +kde, puis les applis qui proposent un icone systray avec les flags correspondants.

à part ca, pensez à faire un tour sur http://fluxmod.dk, ya des tutos, des styles, des screenshots, des wallpapers etc...

pour les themes gtk2, ya quand meme mieux que switch2, pas encore dans portage hélas, mais voyez https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39837 !

----------

## Leander256

Pour ce qui est du slit, je n'ai ni le support de kde ni celui de gnome compilé:

```
 U I [ Found these USE variables in : x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.8-r1 ]

 + + nls      : unknown

 - - xinerama : Add support for XFree86's xinerama extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + truetype : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - kde      : Adds support for kde-base/kde (K Desktop Enviroment)

 - - gnome    : Adds GNOME support

```

En fait j'ai l'impression que le problème se produit après un reboot, quand fluxbox n'est pas en mémoire cache et que son temps de chargement est "long".

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> moi j'ai des trucs qui arrivent dans le systray sous fluxbox 0.9.8, a mon avis il faut compiler fluxbox avec +gnome et +kde, puis les applis qui proposent un icone systray avec les flags correspondants.

 

Ben justement ce n'est peut-être pas la peine, j'ai la petite icone de gnomemeeting dans la barre des tâches:

http://leander256.free.fr/gentoo/systray.jpg

Et ça marche puisque je peux fermer la fenêtre de gnomemeeting et la réouvrir plus tard en cliquant sur l'icone.

----------

## Bastux

Est-il possible de faire un effet d'ombrage pour la police dans le menu style fvwm?

----------

